# New Ink



## SanshouMatt (Jul 1, 2008)

Got this done last week, obviously a fair way to go but five hours was enough for one week!

Any comments about the skinny ass calf muscles please direct them to [email protected]


----------



## Imy (Jul 20, 2007)

Very Christian Audigier-esque.

Very, very cool!


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

Email sent 

Nice design Matt, ive been threatening to get mine done (Buddha on the inside of my arm) for ages but believe it or not its hard to find a good tattoo artist in Liverpool


----------



## SanshouMatt (Jul 1, 2008)

LOL, thanks marc.. Your email will be dealt with accordingly!

Really pleased with it so far, took me 4 months to get the appointment, he's a pretty busy artist, I'm hoping to have him do my other leg at the London Tattoo convention in Sept.


----------



## matty0603 (Feb 2, 2009)

Nice tat!!

Got my leg done the last month still needs finishin off tho.

Ill try get sum pics up.


----------



## mowflow (Jan 7, 2009)

You sure that's a leg? Looks more like my wee skinny forearm. :laugh:

Really nice tattoo.


----------



## AndyMulz (Apr 6, 2009)

Looks good man.

Ive got a host of shit tacky ones that i got when i was 15/16 . Gonna need to find a decent cover up artist and black them out and work around.


----------



## Robk (Nov 8, 2007)

marc said:


> Email sent
> 
> Nice design Matt, ive been threatening to get mine done (Buddha on the inside of my arm) for ages but believe it or not its hard to find a good tattoo artist in Liverpool


are you having a Stephi graff? Lark Lane Fallen Angel, get on to Sammy for your ink requirements, several tattoo convention awards includin best of the day at this years liverpool show:yes: Il show you my work in progress tomorrow an see what you reckon:cool:


----------



## Robk (Nov 8, 2007)

http://www.sistersammy.com/

http://www.globaltattoostudios.com/larklane/index.htm

Tell her Rob sent ya


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

Thanks Rob, i went tin there a while ago i cant remember whi it was but it was a woman and her attidute stank, might not be the same person as there was a few women in there at the time, it just put me off the place, i'll have to let it go though as i cant seem to find anyone good.

Ritchie Clark is good, but again similar thing i went to him with what i wanted and he didnt seem into it, he wanted Â£180 to do a butterfly on my girlfriends wrist which i thought was ridiculus, it would have took no more than 30 minutes max

I nearly went to design for life but after seeing a few of theres im giving them a big swerve, nice one for the link though i'll check your tats out today


----------



## Kunoichi (Sep 30, 2007)

I can't say I have much experience with the tattoo scene in england so this may sound a dumb question, but do artists charge more if you come up with an idea for a tattoo and you ask them to design it, prior to tattooing it?

As an outsider I'd say it makes sense, but back home the guy didn't charge us anything... or maybe it was because 'us' was a certain group of people in a medium-sized town. (basically all black-wearing freaks hitting that parlour via recommendation). How much more do they charge over here?

I have been thinking about my next tat for 6 years now but I can never come up with anything good, either online or myself, I can only find a handful of pictures that combined are a very rough idea of what I'm after, so I've been thinking to just hit an artist and let him come up with the rest, in hopes I'll like it.

I almost forgot: Matt, my calves are larger than your calves. Heck, my knuckles are larger than your calves.

I couldn't miss the opportunity of joining the bandwagon


----------



## spitfire (Apr 19, 2008)

A Goth in Portugal.. that cannot have been much fun. The colour black and a lot of sunshine does not mix too well. I suppose it would have given you something to be morose about.


----------



## Imy (Jul 20, 2007)

spitfire said:


> A Goth in Portugal.. that cannot have been much fun. The colour black and a lot of sunshine does not mix too well. I suppose it would have given you something to be morose about.


Actually, you'd be surprised. Arabs in Saudi tend to wear a lot of black clothing, and that country is hot as f**k (or so I've heard).

And K', I'm suddenly curious as to what your knuckles look like.

And all of a sudden, I think I'm a little scared of you.


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

spitfire said:


> A Goth in Portugal.. that cannot have been much fun. The colour black and a lot of sunshine does not mix too well. I suppose it would have given you something to be *morose* about.


Somebody has got word of the day toliet paper :laugh:


----------



## LICKSHOT (Feb 10, 2009)

nice tatt dude


----------



## Imy (Jul 20, 2007)

marc said:


> Somebody has got word of the day toliet paper :laugh:


Where the hell would you even purchase such a thing?


----------



## spitfire (Apr 19, 2008)

Imy said:


> Actually, you'd be surprised. Arabs in Saudi tend to wear a lot of black clothing, and that country is hot as f**k (or so I've heard).
> 
> And K', I'm suddenly curious as to what your knuckles look like.
> 
> And all of a sudden, I think I'm a little scared of you.


He he. I know. I used to work with a Moroccan in the south of France . An excellent guy. In the middle of August he would be wearing a tshirt under a shirt under a wooly jumper under an overcoat while wearing a hat. Come the hottest time of day he would say that "its quite warm isnt it". I would be in a pair of baseball boots and shorts.

After i stopped laughing i would suggest that it must be his socks, they must be too thick.


----------



## spitfire (Apr 19, 2008)

marc said:


> Somebody has got word of the day toliet paper :laugh:


Ha . Thats sounds like a good idea. Heres another one, i like this word "Demagogue".

Im gonna get me a roll of that paper.


----------



## Kunoichi (Sep 30, 2007)

spitfire said:


> A Goth in Portugal.. that cannot have been much fun. The colour black and a lot of sunshine does not mix too well. I suppose it would have given you something to be morose about.


Misconception #1: winters can be very cold in Portugal.

...there's no misconception #2 I'd like to point out at the moment, but for that matter, I wore tiny tops. Alot :laugh:

I'm also not very keen of being under the sun, or sunshine for that matter. I left my goth years behind but my fear for the sun remains, I'm as pale as... well, I'm nearly see-through, that's how pale I am.



Imy said:


> And K', I'm suddenly curious as to what your knuckles look like.
> 
> And all of a sudden, I think I'm a little scared of you.


Well, you should.

Think about Matt's calves. Then think bigger. Et voilÃ¡, Kunoichi's knuckles.

Actually, my knuckles are as big as my big fat mouth convinces you they are


----------



## spitfire (Apr 19, 2008)

Kunoichi,

I was listening to radio 4 today(yes thats what i said, radio4). They had an artical about drugs in Protugal.

It was saying that recently your government has legalised all durgs. All drugs! That drug useage in Lisben has dropped as a result. The artical also said ,somewhat contra to the alleged fact that the usage has dropped, that very few of the public know that legalisation has happened.

What the word from your indigenous personage.


----------



## Kunoichi (Sep 30, 2007)

Record straightening action #2. Drugs weren't made legal, they just were decriminalized.

Drugs are still illegal, only drug consumers are not treated like criminals (unless with intent of sale). I don't know much about that either but all I know is if you're out and about and you're caught with some nice white powder you won't be treated like a criminal, even though you're possessing something that is not legal.

I think the drug use is like the alcohol consumption, creating a fuss aorund it is what increases it's value. And according to How to Lose A Guy In 10 Days, diamonds are as common as taxis in 5th avenue, but they are high regarded because of advertising and all that crap.

Drugs are only that appealing because they're not supposed to be taken, it's the forbidden fruit 

I believe I have made a similar argument a few months ago about alcohol (how we don't go binge drinking like brits because we have easy access to alcohol so we don't crave it as much).

Anyhoo, not being caught with drugs is still the best way forward for a life without complications.

unless we're talkuing about weed but that's a difference scenario ;-)

Oh, what about my tatto design question? Anyone helpful on that one?


----------



## SanshouMatt (Jul 1, 2008)

Re tat design, it all depends on the artist, most decent artists charge you an initial drawing fee as they get a hell of a lot of people drop out of getting work done, if they only do bespoke work then the effort they put in in the first instance is pretty high and they want to recoup some of that lost time. Stewart the guy who did mine only does one tat a day and I think he said he blocks out a week per month to just dedicate to drawing up work for people so that's potentially a lot of money he could lose by doing that (he charges Â£340+ a day).

I'd suggest doing a hell of a lot of work on finding an artist you like and then spending a really long time deciding what sort of thing you like. If you like what the artist hads done before then you should be able to trust them to design something that fits your expectations but that matches their style. Getting charged for drawing also depends a lot on how well you get on with the artist and whether they are into the work you want done.


----------



## spitfire (Apr 19, 2008)

The bbc are baaad then. They actually stated that they had been legalised.

Re tats, i really do like the guy from London ink. Dan i think his name is. A really light touch. How does one get him to do a tat. I cant find any numbers any where to ring. Ive got a large tat to get done. If i cant find him then it will be Jewels in derby or Netty in tamworth me tinks.


----------



## Kunoichi (Sep 30, 2007)

SanshouMatt said:


> I'd suggest doing a hell of a lot of work on finding an artist you like and then spending a really long time deciding what sort of thing you like.


Quite honestly that's something I never really understood. You know, a tattoo artist you like. They all seem the same to me, I check portfolios and they all look the same.

Of course there'll be crappy artists, but from the ones I've checked out, as a general thing, there really doesn't seem to be much difference. They all have tribals, and pantherd, and fire, and roses tattooes on a fat chick's left breast, and pin ups on some dude's forearm, bla bla bla.

I'm really in the dark here, I'll just find a tattoo artist and see if he doesn't suck, everything else seems pretty much standard to me.


----------



## Kunoichi (Sep 30, 2007)

Well I did check that London Ink thingy, and maybe I got something out of it - on the sketching prices at least

(FAQs Section)

Q. I want you to draw me a design yet you seem reluctant to do it?

A. I will draw a design on the strict understanding that this has to be paid for. To many times I have had my time wasted by people who then decide its not what they want or whatever but the fact is this takes up time and has to be paid for (Â£20 for a basic sketch or more for a full colour picture).

So anywhere I can expect anywhere from Â£15 to Â£30 maybe. It's good to have an idea..

btw that Malloy fella should send a spell checker to the website designer - a coupe of mispellings, on of them being right on this FAQ. 'Too'.

(it's insane how someone who 8 years ago couldn't speak english to save their life, today can spot every little mistake that natives don't. I don't want end up like this fella here

__
https://flic.kr/p/3603977622
 hmmm)

And I'm not sorry that I am picky about spelling either. There.


----------



## Robk (Nov 8, 2007)

Sam who does mine does any custom work people want but you have to leave a deposit before she starst scribbling away for you! no charge for any drafts so your deposit goes towards your first session 

As for Dan Gold from London Ink, he often does stints in Fallen Angel also, think he might be up again around August time....


----------



## spitfire (Apr 19, 2008)

Just found out that Dan Gold is based at Skunxtattoo.com. Ive been looking at their art work, it really is very good.


----------



## SanshouMatt (Jul 1, 2008)

It's a shame Dan Gold is a complete twat, met hm at the brighton tat convention, utter dick, the work he did at the show sucked too, he just played on the celeb thing, same with that pr**k Phil Kyle. Kyle opened a shop in brighton and basically wound up with all the other artists in brighton hating him, slags off people's work, rude to customers apparently too.

Re the difference between artists, Kunoichi, you really need to have a good look at the work people do, there is a vast amount of difference in style and in technique used by different artists.


----------



## spitfire (Apr 19, 2008)

SanshouMatt said:


> It's a shame Dan Gold is a complete twat, met hm at the brighton tat convention, utter dick, the work he did at the show sucked too, he just played on the celeb thing, same with that pr**k Phil Kyle. Kyle opened a shop in brighton and basically wound up with all the other artists in brighton hating him, slags off people's work, rude to customers apparently too.
> 
> Re the difference between artists, Kunoichi, you really need to have a good look at the work people do, there is a vast amount of difference in style and in technique used by different artists.


That really aint good to hear.


----------



## Kunoichi (Sep 30, 2007)

SanshouMatt said:


> IRe the difference between artists, Kunoichi, you really need to have a good look at the work people do, there is a vast amount of difference in style and in technique used by different artists.


Well, yeah, butunless you want something really complex, any good tattoo artist should be able to draw whatever you want.

I hit Skunx tattoo place today; I took a look at their portfolio, a few portraits and a couple of old skool, but for most part everything very cartoonish.

I'm sure whenever I come up with 3 or 4 pictures giving a rough idea of what I want, they'll be able to create something for me.

I also mentioned the female tattooist there about the extra pricing for the drawing and both times she dodged the question. hmmmmm


----------



## spitfire (Apr 19, 2008)

I spoke to skunx today. I'll be taking a run down to visit them soon I think. Kunoichi check them out on line. They have some very nice images. If any one is interested check out : the beuna vista tatto club. Online that is. Some fantastic pieces.


----------



## Kunoichi (Sep 30, 2007)

Well I did check them personally, I don't think they'll have more variety online than in the shop. I just spent 2 good hours googling images for ideas for tattoos, so I'm pretty knackered, but I'll check that other place out tomorrow 

I didn't feel very cofortable at skunx though, while I was checking out the portfolios, literally 5m from me was a dude being tattooed, separating us was only a meter high counter. Maybe it's just me but it really bothers me having people staring at me while I have a needle drilling on my rib :laugh:

_____________

EDIT: wtf? ew http://www.buenavistatattooclub.de/tattoos/tribals/24/

Somebody ought to shoot this guy. wtf?

A black strip... and a girly sun around the belly button. There are just some things I cannot comment on.... well there are many things I cannot comment on but that's beyond the point.


----------



## Imy (Jul 20, 2007)

Kunoichi said:


> EDIT: wtf? ew http://www.buenavistatattooclub.de/tattoos/tribals/24/
> 
> Somebody ought to shoot this guy. wtf?
> 
> A black strip... and a girly sun around the belly button. There are just some things I cannot comment on.... well there are many things I cannot comment on but that's beyond the point.


I'm sorry, since when has a ball of gas burning at 15,000,000 degrees celcius that can destroy an entire solar system at it's will "girly" ?

Society has mislabelled everything. Girls have stolen the Sun, the gays have stolen rainbows. I LIkE REFRACTED LIGHT TOO.

:rofl:


----------



## Kunoichi (Sep 30, 2007)

Apology accepted, I'll cut you some slack this time. But don't you do it again, I wo't be this benevolent.


----------



## Imy (Jul 20, 2007)

Kunoichi said:


> Apology accepted, I'll cut you some slack this time. But don't you do it again, I wo't be this benevolent.


:laugh:


----------



## christomo (Nov 20, 2007)

nice that mate, how much did it cost ya?


----------



## SanshouMatt (Jul 1, 2008)

Cheers, so far its cost Â£340, another Â£340 to go!


----------



## DaveI (Oct 21, 2008)

Very smart mate. Im having my first tattoo done tomorrow

Bushido Symbols down my tricep. small and simple but like the look of it and of course - im a modern day samurai!


----------



## DaveI (Oct 21, 2008)

Following on from my post above had it done well chuffed with it! pics to follow


----------



## SanshouMatt (Jul 1, 2008)

in the chair right now, colour hurs like hell apparently.


----------

